# Shrimp and Koralias



## Krishs Bettas (31 Mar 2010)

I have a nano one and i was wondering if the shrimp will get stucked into it? Is it safe for shrimp?


----------



## chilled84 (31 Mar 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> I have a nano one and i was wondering if the shrimp will get stucked into it? Is it safe for shrimp?



Youll be fine, they took alot of designe and thought, am im sure the tests thought about that.


----------



## Jase (31 Mar 2010)

They can get sucked in but they get chucked out in one piece somehow, I've seen it happen a few times with the smaller ones


----------



## samc (31 Mar 2010)

mine tend to sit on it to clean it, so there shouldnt be much chance of shimp pate


----------



## ghostsword (31 Mar 2010)

I got a koralia nano and a 1, and the shrimp and snails are always around it..


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Jul 2010)

That was one of my worries when I first got my Koralia, they will investigate it but the force of the water seems to put them off venturing any further inside. The actual moving parts are sat quite well back from the grill so other than getting their antenna things a bit of a clip if it were to poke them right in they should be ok.
Not the same for small fry I'm afraid mine has turned into a bit of a guppy fry killer at the minute  not that fussed though as I'm using a Darwinian approach to it   Some make it some don't but it's no less dangerous than the rest of the inhabitants even their own mother.


----------

